# 200sx Vs. Sentra



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was just wondering, is there any difference what so ever in the GA16 Sentra and the GA16 200sx? Like enginewise, the way its tuned, or suspension, only thing I've heard is that its lighter.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its lighter and has 2 less doors. Thats about it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although i've heard too that the sedan has a more rigid body than the coupe. almost like comparing the E36 M3 sedan and coupe.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the tail lights are different too.. i have bubble ones and my reverse lights are incorporated in them, while on the sentra, the reverse lights are in the center black thingy


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

i am aware of the exterior changes.... i was reffering more to the engine, and suspension. but from the sounds of it doesn't really seem like theres any difference, except the body :waving:


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Its lighter and has 2 less doors. Thats about it.


just only its lighter

other then the difference in body


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> just only its lighter
> 
> other then the difference in body


And uglier....hehehe.  J/K


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

huskya83 said:


> just only its lighter
> 
> other then the difference in body


My Sentra GXE didn't come with a tach.....got one from 200sx......


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

It's quite niec actually, pretty hard to find 200's in yards, but there are loads of sentras with interchangable parts.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

Im waiting on the realtor to call me back on the property where this wonderful strippable 200sx SE-R ( same body and everything as mine.. but its an SE-R!! )
Need to get that.. and most likely for about 100-300 bucks!! full car..  but the 200sx isnt light at all... 2381 is my GW!!! Thats heavier then my cougar was.. but I got a few things needed still to "take out" and hopefully gut it and get the weight down to around 2000 or so... If i can... with out getting "illegal"

But I am in love so far.. my go-kart.. LOL can barely make it up a hill ( stupid automatic crapo... ) its a beater like anything!!!

but they say carbon fiber weighs nearly nothing.....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As far as the engine there should be no differences at all. For as long as I have been on these forums and others I have never heard of any differences. The entire front clip is identical. Only differences are from year to year but the 200 and Sentra made the same changes for the most part. As for the suspension I would like to know also. SE-R springs are stiffer than 200SX SE springs but I assume the SE and the Sentra share the same spring.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ditto0011 said:


> i am aware of the exterior changes.... i was reffering more to the engine, and suspension. but from the sounds of it doesn't really seem like theres any difference, except the body :waving:


As goes the suspension, Nissan actually used 4 different types of front springs and several (forgot the exact number) types of rear springs for the B14 Sentra/200sx. Which springs you have really depends on what options and transmission you have rather than whether you have a 2 or 4 door chassis though. The most expensive trim levels (GXE and SE-R) with the automatic transmission came with the stiffest springs.

EDIT: For those of you who actually care, I have some approximations for the spring rates using data from the B14 FSM. Just make sure you read the entire thread because the numbers in the first post are a bit off (and I posted the corrections as a reply).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> As goes the suspension, Nissan actually used 4 different types of front springs and several (forgot the exact number) types of rear springs for the B14 Sentra/200sx. Which springs you have really depends on what options and transmission you have rather than whether you have a 2 or 4 door chassis though. The most expensive trim levels (GXE and SE-R) with the automatic transmission came with the stiffest springs.
> 
> EDIT: For those of you who actually care, I have some approximations for the spring rates using data from the B14 FSM. Just make sure you read the entire thread because the numbers in the first post are a bit off (and I posted the corrections as a reply).


but when you put an upgrade on your suspension, this kinda throws this whole idea out the window, good info though.


----------

